# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Dream Cartography (Mind map for real)

## MasterMind

Hello all dreamview members!
I am going to share a new method of remembering dreams that I will try, just because it seems really fun to do and it's veru usefull to have.
I have allready written a thread about dream recall, but this method really seems to be not only effective but also, really FUN, like I said above  :Cheeky: 

This method is from Michael Raduga's book (School of Out of Body Experience)

From my blog:

I have listened to the audio book again where Michael talks about conscious dreaming and I am going to try a method called dream cartography. It's seems to be really fun and cool. Instead of having a random world of memories dream cartography actually makes the dream world a more "solid" place. 
What you are going to do is this: 

Remember your dreams and write down the locations you visit and mark them on a map a "mindmap" xD and at first the locations will be random places, but suddenly your dreams will become more connected and you will start to see a pattern. 
And now the map actually is a map of your dream world. 
This method is not only fun it actually helps your dream recall too, because the next time you are in that place you will recognise it and maybe even become lucid, but in any case you will become more aware of your dream.

Edit: I just saw that this have allready been mentioned on the forum, so then this thread is just a reminder of those threads.
and I will keep you updates about my results with this.

----------


## MasterMind

I just remembered five dreams, but I am not sure if it was because I used Dream Cartogaphy or not. But the places have allready started to connect.
I dreamed that I were in my school again and in my home so that is deffinitely something that I will dream about often.
I will post the picture of my dream map soon, I am just going to draw the other places I dreamed about.

http://img405.imageshack.us/i/img0177im.jpg/

----------


## MasterMind

This night I dreamed of me playing Hon again so that is a "place" I marked on my Dream-map and I were in some sort of church and in a baths.
I only draw the places on my map if I dream of the same place more than two times, so nothing new to draw today.
My dream recall is significatnly better though, because everytime I am located in one of the dream map places, my awareness rises and sometimes I almost get lucid.

----------


## MasterMind

Haha I dreamed of me playing Heroes of Newerth "HON" again, so now I have decided to do a reality check everytime I play a Hon game.

----------


## SoulClaw

cool going to do this maybe expand after a bit and make a very detailed map of a entire world or worlds.once i finish might upload pic of map

----------


## MasterMind

> cool going to do this maybe expand after a bit and make a very detailed map of a entire world or worlds.once i finish might upload pic of map



Nice  :smiley:  Tell me how it goes! 

Well I just realised that I have been doing it a bit wrong, I am listened to the audiobook once again and I am supposed to, well here are the steps:

1. Record one dream, describe locations and event which is ploted on the map
2. This is done with every subsequented dream.
3. After several dreams an episode will occur that is somehow related to the location of a dream that has already been recorded.
4. The two deam that was recorded is ploted next to each other on the map.
5.Over time more and more interealted dreams will occur and the map will become increasingly concentrated instead of disconnected.
6. As a result the frequency and realistic quality of the dreams will increase and the dream will be more conscious while dreaming.

So I will do that now, that means that I have to write down all the locations of my dreams and draw them on a map everyday, I will not draw them as detailed as I did before though.

----------


## MasterMind

Puh... I have updated the map now. I rememberd 4 dreams this night, but it was harder to draw the locations I used symbols so I know what they actually mean.
I dreamed that I were on a TRAIN were I met a girl I know in real life, but I have never talked to her.
Then I dreamed of my HOME once again I were eating dinner with some old people and I was really boored.
I also were in some kind of church and I were in a bathinghouse.
I will post the picture soon!

Edit: http://img845.imageshack.us/i/img0179a.jpg/

----------


## MasterMind

I remember more and more!
This night I were in my HOUSE but it was full of insects so it almost become scary.
Then I were in my SCHOOL in a history class and my teacher told the class about the Cold War.
My normal school transformed to a HOGWARTS look a like and I had a dream about me being a student there.
Then it became normal again and I were in my SCHOOL again.

Woohoo today I am going to draw Hogwarts on my map! xD but as you can see I have started to dream more and more about the specific locations draw on my map and they have started to connect more and more.

----------


## Krake

> 1. Record one dream, describe locations and event which is ploted on the map
> 2. This is done with every subsequented dream.



I really want to try this, too! But I have two questions.

My first question is: 
So this means I have to draw a simple map of (possibly) every dream I remember? 
Quite some work. But then again, keeping my dream diary is quite some work, too. So I should just try drawing those maps, too, shouldn't I?  :tongue2: 

My second question is:
If you draw a map of locations from not just one, but several dreams, how do you arrange them on the map? Just randomly? Or is there a way to know which location is next to which other one?

----------


## MasterMind

> I really want to try this, too! But I have two questions.
> 
> My first question is: 
> So this means I have to draw a simple map of (possibly) every dream I remember? 
> Quite some work. But then again, keeping my dream diary is quite some work, too. So I should just try drawing those maps, too, shouldn't I? 
> 
> My second question is:
> If you draw a map of locations from not just one, but several dreams, how do you arrange them on the map? Just randomly? Or is there a way to know which location is next to which other one?



I just draw the location of every dream I remember yes, and I place them randomly at first, but when I have many dreams of the same location I am going to make special map for those, The thing is that first I dream many different dreams with different locations, and I have to draw every single one of them, but after some time I will start to dream more about some of these locations and eventuallt only those locations and then I will become more aware of the dream and remember my dreams easier and the map will become more concentrated.

----------


## Krake

Thank you, I'll try drawing locations from single dreams first, then  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

My attempt to draw Hogwarts ^^

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Here is a quote where Raduga explains the tecnique in his book:

"Another way of remembering dreams is to create a map of
the dream world. This is called dream cartography and is similar
to keeping a journal, though an enhanced level of awareness is
developed by connecting dream episodes on a map.
First, record one dream, describing locations and events,
which are plotted on the map. This cartographic process is
repeated with each subsequent dream, and after several dreams an
episode will occur that is somehow related to the location of a
dream that has already been recorded. The two dreams that took
place near each other are plotted next to each other on the map.
Over time, more and more interrelated dreams will occur and the
map will become increasingly concentrated rather than
disconnected. As a result, the frequency and realistic quality of
remembered dreams will increase, and the dreamer will increase
the ability to achieve consciousness while dreaming."

I am taking a break from WBTB for some days and this method seems to make me more aware of my dreams, but I just realised that I started a thread 1 year ago about dream recall that helped many people remember 5 dreams each night including myself =)
And there were almost only replies about succes in that thread (http://www.dreamviews.com/f15/if-you...05/index9.html)
So I am going to try that now and see if that method really gives different dream recall.

----------


## jshumck

> My attempt to draw Hogwarts ^^
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> Here is a quote where Raduga explains the tecnique in his book:
> 
> "Another way of remembering dreams is to create a map of
> the dream world. This is called dream cartography and is similar
> to keeping a journal, though an enhanced level of awareness is
> ...



What book?

----------


## SKA

Funny that you used that term Dream Carthography.
It reminds me of a term I once came up with myself; Psychography.
Comes down to about the same thing.

My intuition tells me this "map" would work best if it were circulair.
Perhaps several layers of concentric circles. Perhaps the Flower of Life allready is this map, but we seem to have forgotten it's meaning.

----------


## MasterMind

> What book?



"The School of Out of Body Experience" that could be found in this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/how-ha...t-wild-106427/





> Funny that you used that term Dream Carthography.
> It reminds me of a term I once came up with myself; Psychography.
> Comes down to about the same thing.
> 
> My intuition tells me this "map" would work best if it were circulair.
> Perhaps several layers of concentric circles. Perhaps the Flower of Life allready is this map, but we seem to have forgotten it's meaning.



Woow o.O Now that's poetry x)

----------


## lucidadic

This is a great idea. Even if it doesn't help dream recall (which it probably does) it sounds like it would be great for navigating different dream scenes in a lucid dream. I mean, if you know where you are relative to other locations, it would be easier to get to a specific dream area.

----------


## MasterMind

> This is a great idea. Even if it doesn't help dream recall (which it probably does) it sounds like it would be great for navigating different dream scenes in a lucid dream. I mean, if you know where you are relative to other locations, it would be easier to get to a specific dream area.



Smart !  ::o: 

But I have stopped using Dream cartography, not because it didn't worked, but because it took too much time to do. And I still have good dream recall anyway so. 
But good luck to you if you are going to use it, it's still a good technique.

----------


## zhineTech

i think this is a good idea and you could do it without having to draw too much. just plot the words on a map and gradually edit it over time as more and more locations show up and you have dreams recurring in the same locations. i would think to move the most common settings towards the middle and the odder ones further towards the edges.

it would be much easier with photoshop or some kind of image editing software.

----------


## maryachy

This is an awesome idea. I just went through my DJ and made a map with locations. I found out that I have a lot of dreams in the same sort of locations like trainstations, appartmentcomplexes, beaches etc. With number 1 being the home I grew up in. Interesting!

The map shows the location type and the number of dreams behind it.
See it here

----------


## [email protected]

very interesting! I will try this and keep posting my dream map.

----------


## whiterain

> Funny that you used that term Dream Carthography.
> It reminds me of a term I once came up with myself; Psychography.
> Comes down to about the same thing.
> 
> My intuition tells me this "map" would work best if it were circulair.
> Perhaps several layers of concentric circles. Perhaps the Flower of Life allready is this map, but we seem to have forgotten it's meaning.



have you seen jozen bo's mind portal thread? very interesting sounds just like your idea

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/mind-p...eam-map-59495/

----------


## whiterain

glad i found this thread again. heres a rubbish scan of the one ive made

http://i41.tinypic.com/33cbx3m.jpg

----------

